# Defining my own BKeyboard with bananas 1.3



## koopa_troopas (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm having a silly problem again.

In the search screen i'n designing for my tivo application I need a BKeyboard narrower than the PLAIN_KEYBOARD. 
As I understand it, the minimum size of plain_keyboard is the one obtained by getKeyboardSize() method. 

If I wanted a smaller BKeyboard, I would have to create a cell matrix of my own and the define a BKeyboard layout of my own??? I don't know if that's correct :S

Isn't there an easier way??

thank you very much.


----------



## koopa_troopas (May 18, 2011)

Well, i've already created the Bkeyboard I wanted by creating a 2d BKeyboard.cell array and then a BKeyboard layout. Everything works just fine except for one only thing:

I can't see the characters on the screen. I can choose them and they appear on the text screen, but I can't see in which character I'm on. Does anybody know why??


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, I don't use TiVo's Java SDK, so take what I say with a grain of salt. But I have looked at it enough to know that the text in each keyboard in Bananas is pre-rendered to a single background PNG. (I remember it well, because I thought "WTF?".) I suspect they did it that way to cut down on the number of views needed, although for my own keyboard purposes, I found that I only needed one view per column.


----------



## koopa_troopas (May 18, 2011)

Thank you very much. Now it's just like I wanted


----------

